# When People Call Rats "Pests"



## rodents.of.unusual.size (May 28, 2014)

I recently had an orphan baby rat pass away after I hand raised him (meaning, basically, every moment was spent with him). He was with me for a week and in that time, I grew very attached. During this, I had a friend who KNEW how much I cared about the little one, and still made insensitive comments to me, like "ew", and "I hate rats". Of course, I blew up at him. People see signs on the billboards titling rats as pests, read about "vermin", and see disturbingly contorted pictures on the internet, then assume all rats are that way and automatically decide they're disgusting. Guaranteed, the more people I meet, the more I like my animals. I once had a licensed psychologist tell me "People who don't like animals are people you don't want to be around".


----------



## ksaxton (Apr 20, 2014)

Then make them love rats  show them how awesome and adorable pet rats are! Once people get past that initial reaction of "ugh gross rats!" It's almost impossibly to deny that they're so cute and full of personality


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Hey-Fay (Jul 8, 2013)

I've had one lady say "Ew! Nasty little vermin! I hate rats!" to which I sort of childly replied " Thats fine, she doesn't like you. And I don't either." That shut her up.


----------



## LeStan82 (Dec 31, 2013)

I went to walmart to get fleece for my cage and had the lady cut the fleece. She asked what I was using it for and I told her my rats. She of course shrieked with the look of disgust. I told her all about them and how they act and that they are clean. Basically gave her a schooling.then proceeded to show her pics of my large cage and pics of my spoiled ratties.I also showed her a video of them playing. It changed her opinion of them quickly.so it was worth the 30 min. Conversation.I wish more people were educated about rats and more open minded about them. How can you not adore these cute faces and such personality.  love my ratties!


----------



## rodents.of.unusual.size (May 28, 2014)

After my orphaned rat baby, Fireswamp, passed away, Rous (the elder male rat I have) sat on my shoulder and gave me rattie kisses for a good hour while I bawled. Then he cheered me up by climbing all over me and being a goofball. I guess I never really knew just how intuitive rats are. How could anyone not love them?


----------



## Hey-Fay (Jul 8, 2013)

When I found Lilly's tumor I instantly hit depression. So when I found that she had a bloody discharge I just had a meltdown. I full out sobbed and my husband couldn't do zip to console me. But Lilly wormed out of the grasp I had her in and gave kisses till she was on my shoulder. Then she proceeded to groom all the tears off my cheeks till I stopped crying ;u;
She's my heart rat, and my only true shoulder rat. She goes with me just about everywhere I go and has turned many a rat hater around.


----------



## rodents.of.unusual.size (May 28, 2014)

Hey-Fay said:


> When I found Lilly's tumor I instantly hit depression. So when I found that she had a bloody discharge I just had a meltdown. I full out sobbed and my husband couldn't do zip to console me. But Lilly wormed out of the grasp I had her in and gave kisses till she was on my shoulder. Then she proceeded to groom all the tears off my cheeks till I stopped crying ;u;
> She's my heart rat, and my only true shoulder rat. She goes with me just about everywhere I go and has turned many a rat hater around.


That has got to be the sweetest little rat<3 You should post pictures!


----------



## franticfur (May 31, 2014)

I am so sorry for your ratty loss. I am hand raising an orphan too and that rat becomes your baby. After a week of having to wake up during the night to feed that baby it'll destroy you when something happens to them. So i am saddened by what happened to you but am glad your current rats console you. 
I feel angry about how people call them pest as well, you don't ever hear someone bash on you for loving a puppy or kitten and rats have been with us just as long.


----------



## bloomington bob (Mar 25, 2014)

yep - the prejudice against rodents is so sad - Wonderful story about Lilly


----------



## rodents.of.unusual.size (May 28, 2014)

franticfur said:


> I am so sorry for your ratty loss. I am hand raising an orphan too and that rat becomes your baby. After a week of having to wake up during the night to feed that baby it'll destroy you when something happens to them. So i am saddened by what happened to you but am glad your current rats console you.
> I feel angry about how people call them pest as well, you don't ever hear someone bash on you for loving a puppy or kitten and rats have been with us just as long.


How old is the baby now? I agree, not many people understand how attached you can get. I've had to explain multiple times the similarities between humans and rats, and that being why they do so many studies with rats, why most orphaned rats get fed human formula, and why they're so emotive. 
Best of luck with the orphan! Keep updates on here


----------



## Phantom (Apr 4, 2012)

I'm so sorry for your loss. It's hard raising baby rats. I've had my breeder hand raise a rescue litter once, and all babies died because they had a severe case of mites when they were first brought in, as well as some respiratory problems. 

I've also had an accidental litter myself where the runt of the litter passed away. 

However, they do survive as well. I hand-raised a 10-day old feeder rat who is known as Toast. It was probably the most stressful, yet rewarding thing I have ever done. He's still alive and a fat and happy rat today. =P


----------



## delilahrene (Nov 1, 2013)

First off, so sorry for your loss; it is never easy to go through, and it is unfortunate your friends won't show any sympathy. 

I actually am starting to think it is funny how horrible people think rats are. It just shows ignorance which is their problem not mine or yours. I especially love the comments, "you cage your rats because you know if get out they will escape into your walls and destroy the house." To disprove that I open the doors and get to laugh as the guest realizes my boys do not go anywhere and just yawn from their cozy hammocks or jump onto my shoulder to scope out the visitor. Clearly they are sewer-dwelling mutants . It is also entertaining to see reactions when people see the background of my phone- which is of course one of my boys snoozing on my lap.

There are always people who will not like your pet- regardless of species. I have met plenty of people who say they hate dogs and refuse to meet my lovely pup. It is just something you learn to not let upset you as much. Just make it your goal to educate as many people as you can about your little rat friends- they do not have to love them just respect them for the reasons that you do. As for your friend, in my opinion it is not funny or cute to disrespect or mock anything your supposed friends like- that is not friendly behavior.


----------



## franticfur (May 31, 2014)

rodents.of.unusual.size said:


> How old is the baby now? I agree, not many people understand how attached you can get. I've had to explain multiple times the similarities between humans and rats, and that being why they do so many studies with rats, why most orphaned rats get fed human formula, and why they're so emotive.
> Best of luck with the orphan! Keep updates on here


My orphan is 18days now so I am hoping and praying we are in the clear since I know they usually die younger. Mice actually share more than 95perecent of our dna and mice only have 300 different genes then us and I assume we are even closer to rats. Thanks for the luck I need it


----------



## BethC (Apr 6, 2014)

When my rat bit me during his puberty and put a sizable hole in my thumb and my hand, I told my manager that my hand was injured and I could not do dishes for a bit. ( I work at a deli) when she asked why I told her my rat bit me. She looked surprised and asked me why I didn't kill it. I was so shocked! I told her I loved my pets deeply, and that I am handling his behavior issue ( immersion training, best thing ever).

Then one of my co workers asked if I had rabies because of the bite. Some people just don't understand the difference between domesticated rats and wild ones. It sucks. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Charlottesmom (Nov 27, 2013)

The story of a former "rat hater"...I worked at a Pet Shop for two years, in that time we never carried rats so I didn't really know much about them. Well one day a despirate young woman brought in her female pet rat and begged us to take her and adopt her as she had bought the rat at another shop without her parents permission and mom and dad did not want a rat in the house. Sooooo we had female rat in the back room in her cage to have her health checked out and lo and behold 3 babies showed up a few days later! Cutest little things I had ever seen, I immediately claimed one and begged the husband to let me take my ratty home (didn't know they should be kept in pairs), he flatly refused as we already had 2 cats, 3 birds and a bunny. I didn't care, once the babies were about 3 weeks old I would take them out and play with them on my breaks, I was really the only rat lover in the store. At 7 or so weeks old my boss decided we should sell them. I started perching "my" rat on my shoulder while ringing people up and walking around the store with her....much to my bosses chagrin! So, one day this family came in, it was their daughter's 13th birthday and she wanted a hamster. These folks were extreamly eager to learn everything about hamster care and willing to buy anything to make their hamster's life great. The girl noticed the rat on my shoulder and asked if she could pet her, I asked if she wanted to hold her, she was thrilled, her mom was less than thrilled! Her mom was freaked out! The little sister wanted in on this so I got the mommy rat and handed her to the girl (momma ratty was awesome with people). So you have two girls in love with these rats and a freaking out mom (the dad was cool with it). I asked mom if she wanted to pet one, she said no, her daughter coaxed her into one pet....fast forward 45 minutes we have 4 smiling faces (mom included!!) 2 rats going home with a great family and an awesome cage and set up. The mom used to come in and give me updates on how the rats were doing she fell totally in love with them too! Rat haters can become rat lovers I've seen it happen. :0)


----------



## LeStan82 (Dec 31, 2013)

I had another rat hater. I was in petsmart and brought one of my boys Chrome with me. He hung out on my shoulder. One of the employees made a big fuss over him and he hopped on her shoulder, greeted her then jumped back on my shoulder. , she also has rats. And an older couple was looking at hamsters. When the lady saw Chrome she was waving her hands and shaking her head " ew a rat! Yuck, No thank you I'll stick with hamsters."I passed by the lady a couple of times and eveytime had a comment with a little shriek finally the last time, I turned and said "my rat is smarter and friendlier than your hamster" she looked at me with a blank stare as I walked away...lolPeople are so silly and closed minded its ridiculous. I just have to laugh at them


----------



## Charlottesmom (Nov 27, 2013)

LeStan82 said:


> "my rat is smarter and friendlier than your hamster"


 that would be a great bumper sticker!


----------

